# Ethnic riots rock Chinas Uighur area, 27 killed



## Vikrant (Jun 26, 2013)

BEIJING: At least 27 people have died, 10 of them in police firing, following a communal clash in China's restive Xinjiang region bordering Pakistan and Central Asia on Wednesday morning. The deaths include those of nine policemen. 

Official sources said police opened fire after a mob armed with knives attacked police stations and a local government building in Turpan prefecture of the western China province, which has a large population of Uyghurs, who are Turkic Muslims. 

State media said violence by knife wielding mobs had already killed eight civilians and nine security personnel in Lukwun, a remote township in Turpan, 200kms from the regions's capital of Urumqi, when police opened fire killing 10 rioters. The rioters stabbed people and set police cars alight, state media said quoting local officials. 

This is the second major case of violence since last April when 21 people including 10 policemen were killed. Xinjiang has been the scene of a violent agitation for splitting China to create an East Turkmenistan nation. The worst case of bloodshed took place in 2009 when 200 people were killed. 

Local officials have in the past cited Taliban bases in Pakistan as the source of training and arms used by Uyghur separatists but the Chinese foreign ministry has defended Pakistan's "battle against terrorism". 

...

Ethnic riots rock China?s Uighur area, 27 killed - The Times of India


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2013)

The Uighur are not to be trifled with. The Han Chinese have always known this. That's why the PRC tends to overreact to any incidents that arise in Xingjian.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 28, 2013)

BEIJING, JUNE 27:  
Two Uighur exile groups on Thursday urged an independent investigation of the death of 27 people in China&#8217;s far western region of Xinjiang, while a report said 12 more Uighurs died in an earlier explosion.

Chinese state media said at least 27 people died after attacks on police stations, a local government building and a construction site early on Wednesday in Xinjiang&#8217;s Lukqun township, some 250 kilometres south-east of the regional capital, Urumqi.

Police &#8220;opened fire and shot dead 10 rioters&#8221; after the assailants had &#8220;stabbed at people and set fire to police cars,&#8221; killing 17 people, reports quoted regional officials as saying.

Some state media called the attacks a &#8220;terrorist incident,&#8221; but the reports gave few details of the violence, while the local and central governments made no statement on the attacks.

The fact that the only reports on the violence came from Chinese state media &#8220;should give cause for the international community to seek more details on this incident,&#8221; said Alim Seytoff, president of the Washington-based Uighur American Association.

&#8220;In order to ensure no violations of human rights have occurred, a full and independent investigation is required,&#8221; Seytoff said.

&#8220;There remain many unanswered questions surrounding the incident as reports confirm that an information blackout and security crackdown has been implemented in the region to quell any independent verification of the facts,&#8221; the Munich-based World Uighur Congress (WUC) said in a statement.

China attacks: Uighur groups urge probe; 12 more deaths reported | Business Line


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 3, 2013)

The CCP has been doing such things (and much worse) in Xinjiang for a very long time.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 4, 2013)

*
Violence hits west China ahead of key anniversary
*

BEIJING (AP) &#8212; Violent incidents have spread over the past week in a tense minority region of western China, just days before the fourth anniversary of a bloody clash between minority Uighurs and the ethnic Han majority that left almost 200 people dead and resulted in a major security clampdown.

China's communist authorities have labeled some of the incidents &#8212; including one that left 35 people dead &#8212; as terrorist attacks, and President Xi Jinping has ordered that the situation be promptly dealt with to safeguard overall social stability, state media has reported. A state-run newspaper said Saturday that authorities had beefed up security in the region.

The latest violence reportedly took place Friday in southern Xinjiang's Hotan area. In one incident, more than 100 knife-wielding people mounted motorbikes in an attempt to storm the police station for Karakax county, the state-run Global Times reported.

In another, an armed mob staged an attack in the township of Hanairike, according to the news portal of the Xinjiang regional government. It did not say what sort of weapons the mob had.

The official Xinhua News Agency reported a "violent attack" Friday afternoon on a pedestrian street in downtown Hotan city. No casualties were reported in any of the incidents, which state media said were quickly brought under control. The government's news portal, Tianshan Net, said there were no civilian casualties in Hanairike.

An exiled Uighur activist, Dilxat Raxit, spokesman for the Germany-based World Uyghur Congress, disputed those accounts, saying there were several protests in the Hotan area against what Uighurs see as China's suppressive policies in Xinjiang. He said 48 people were arrested.

"It's a crisis of survival," said Dilxat Raxit, who called for international observers to be sent to the region to help curb what he said was excessive violence against Uighurs by the Chinese government.

It has not been possible to independently verify the different accounts of the violence because of tight controls over information in the region.

The incidents Friday in Xinjiang came after what the government described as attacks on police and other government buildings Wednesday in eastern Xinjiang. The violence in Turpan prefecture's Lukqun township killed 35 people and was one of the bloodiest incidents since the July 5, 2009, unrest in the region's capital city, Urumqi, killed nearly 200.

Xinjiang (shihn-jeeahng) is home to a large population of minority Muslim Uighurs (WEE'-gurs) in a region that borders Central Asia, Afghanistan and Pakistan, and has been the scene of numerous violent acts in recent years.

Critics often attribute the violence in Xinjiang to what they say is Beijing's oppressive and discriminatory ethnicity policies. Many Uighurs complain that authorities impose tight restrictions on their religious and cultural life.

The Chinese government says that it has invested billions of dollars in modernizing the oil- and gas-rich region and that it treats all ethnic groups equally.

Calls to local government agencies were either unanswered or were responded to by people who said they were unauthorized to speak to reporters.

State-run media reported that the incident Wednesday started when knife-wielding assailants targeted police stations, a government building and a construction site &#8212; all symbols of Han authority in the region.

Photos released in state media show scorched police cars and government buildings and victims lying on the ground, presumably dead.

Dilxat Raxit also disputed that account, saying the violence started when police forcefully raided homes at night.

Xinhua said 11 assailants were shot dead, and that two police officers were among the 24 people they killed.

"This is a terrorist attack, there's no question about that," Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said Friday at a regular news briefing. "As to who masterminded it, local people are still investigating."

State news reports did not identify the ethnicity of the attackers, nor say what may have caused the conflict in the Turkic-speaking region. The reports said police captured four injured assailants.

The Global Times reported Saturday that police had stepped up security measures, deploying more forces to public areas, governmental institutes and police compounds. It said a suspect was captured Friday afternoon in Urumqi.

Violence hits west China ahead of key anniversary - GreenwichTime


----------



## waltky (May 22, 2014)

Muslims causin' mayhem in China...

*Deadly bombing in Xinjiang, China*
_Wednesday 21 May 2014 ~ Explosions as vehicles plough through market in city of Urumqi, where Uighur separatists have been blamed for other attacks_


> At least 31 people were killed when two off-road vehicles ploughed through a marketplace in China's Xinjiang region while the occupants threw explosives out of the windows, the country's Xinhua news agency has reported.  The death toll from the attack in the city of Urumqi makes it the bloodiest in a series of violent incidents blamed on separatist Uighur Muslims.
> 
> Xinhua said one of the vehicles exploded and quoted an eyewitness as saying there were up to a dozen blasts in all. There were more than 90 people injured.  Urumqi was the scene of a railway station bomb attack late in April that killed three people, including two attackers, and injured 79.  The blasts occurred at an open-air morning market near Renmin Park in downtown Urumqi. Flames and heavy smoke were seen nearby while the area had been cordoned off after the blast.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 8, 2014)

China dealin' with the Muslims...

*Unrest in Xinjiang brings deadly force*
_Tue, Sep 09, 2014 - BULLETS: Human Rights Watch said authorities are acting with a ‘deeply disturbing’ lack of accountability. Overseas Uighur activists say many innocents may have been killed_


> When attackers from China’s minority Uighurs killed 37 people in a July rampage in far western Xinjiang, police responded by gunning down at least 59 of them. When three Uighurs allegedly killed a top state-appointed Muslim cleric, police shot dead two of them. When security forces led a raid on 10 suspected Uighur terrorists, they fatally shot all but one.  The incidents are part of a pattern raising concerns that Chinese police are excessively using deadly force in their bid to prevent more attacks by Uighur militants, who have killed dozens of civilians in train stations and other public places over the past few years.  In some cities, patrolling SWAT units have already been authorized to shoot dead suspected terrorists without warning.
> 
> An Associated Press review of articles by the Xinhua news agency and other state media has found that at least 323 people have died in Xinjiang-related violence since April last year, when the unrest began to escalate.  Nearly half of those deaths were inflicted by police — in most cases, by gunning down alleged perpetrators who are usually reported as having been armed with knives, axes and, occasionally, vaguely defined explosives.  Beijing’s tight controls and monopoly on the narrative make it difficult to independently assess if the lethal action has been justified. And Chinese authorities prevent most reporting by foreign journalists inside Xinjiang, making it nearly impossible to confirm the state media numbers.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Killings by China anti-terror cops raise concerns*


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> BEIJING: At least 27 people have died, 10 of them in police firing, following a communal clash in China's restive Xinjiang region bordering Pakistan and Central Asia on Wednesday morning. The deaths include those of nine policemen.
> 
> Official sources said police opened fire after a mob armed with knives attacked police stations and a local government building in Turpan prefecture of the western China province, which has a large population of Uyghurs, who are Turkic Muslims.
> 
> ...



Of course not.  Not the Muslims.  Couldn't be.  They are a friendly, tolerant and PEACEFUL bunch.    Nope, nope, it MUST be something else.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 11, 2014)

Riots and protests happen on a daily basis in China. Not much of that gets reported here though.

I wonder why?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Riots and protests happen on a daily basis in China. Not much of that gets reported here though.
> 
> I wonder why?



Because our people would get upset if they knew the truth about the things that go on in communist led countries and would be outraged at our trade agreements and borrowing money from such a regime.  I imagine they aren't too much different than NK.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Riots and protests happen on a daily basis in China. Not much of that gets reported here though.
> ...




China is very much different from North Korea.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



Oh really?  In what way?  

China lies and hides things.  We all know that.  Of course, they try to put their best foot forward to the worldwide community, but I have talked with a person who attended the Olympics there . . . needless to say, life isn't very good for many citizens of China.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




In just about every way. China is no paradise, and certainly not a system we should emulate, but they are not North Korea.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> but I have talked with a person who attended the Olympics there . . . .




Wow, you are practically an expert!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > but I have talked with a person who attended the Olympics there . . . .
> ...



And what are your sources specifically, that you know China is NOT like North Korea?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Let's see...the two years I lived there, the thousands of Chinese people I know and have known, the dozens of Chinese people I interact with on a regular basis, and a familiarity beyond what seems to be your simplistic generalizations.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



BOTH are communist regimes, both have an extremely large population of extremely poor people, both dictate to the personal lives of the people who reside in the country, both abuse citizens and give out harsh inhumane punishments through kangaroo court systems.  Just because China has not been isolated by the worldwide community does not mean they operate on a level any different from NK, IMO.  The only difference is China is a powerhouse, taken more seriously because of their huge amount of recent economic growth.  I don't see where the PEOPLE of China have benefited though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Gee, I could say that too.  Your anecdote isn't any more valid than mine.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




But you would be lying, and I'm not. Why is this about your ego all of a sudden?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> BOTH are communist regimes, both have an extremely large population of extremely poor people,.




North Korea does not have "an extremely large population," and millions of people in China are very wealthy by American standards.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You could be lying for all I know, and again, your anecdote is not any more valid than mine.  There are also reports on the news about living conditions for many people in China.  NOT good.  See below.  NOT an anecdote.  

The Realities of China Today Solidarity



> Many on the left are no longer interested in the debate over whether China is socialist. Rather, they are concerned with whether China's growth and transformation has led to "successful" economic development. For a majority, the answer is an unequivocal "yes." This answer appears largely based on a consideration of a limited but important set of indicators: rates of growth of foreign investment, exports, and GDP.
> 
> If we broaden our notion of development, however, to include measures of working-class well-being, the answer tragically changes. The reality is that China's market refor m polices have created a growth process underpinned by increasingly harsh working and living conditions for the great majority of Chinese.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't see where the PEOPLE of China have benefited though.




The number of people who have risen out of poverty in China over the past 20 years is much larger than the entire population of the US.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see where the PEOPLE of China have benefited though.
> ...



As you can see by the above link, that is not necessarily true at all.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> You could be lying for all I know]




But I'm not, so why don't we go from there?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




It is FACTUALLY true.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You could be lying for all I know]
> ...



I would rather go by the facts behind the statistics, stated in the link I quoted above than by some stranger's stories on the internet.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

"Since initiating market reforms in 1978, China has shifted from a centrally planned to a market based economy and experienced rapid economic and social development. GDP growth averaging about 10 percent a year has lifted more than 500 million people out of poverty. All Millennium Development Goals have been reached or are within reach."

http://www.worldbank.org/en/country/china/overview


Still a long way to go, but the above cannot be said of North Korea to say the least.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Not according to the link.  Besides, how is "poverty" defined in China?  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> "Since initiating market reforms in 1978, China has shifted from a centrally planned to a market based economy and experienced rapid economic and social development. GDP growth averaging about 10 percent a year has lifted more than 500 million people out of poverty. All Millennium Development Goals have been reached or are within reach."
> 
> China Overview
> 
> ...



My link addresses ALL of this.  Obviously you didn't bother to read it.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

"China (which has never shown any interest in MDGs) is responsible for three-quarters of the achievement. Its economy has been growing so fast that, even though inequality is rising fast, extreme poverty is disappearing. China pulled 680m people out of misery in 1981-2010, and reduced its extreme-poverty rate from 84% in 1980 to 10% now."

The world s next great leap forward Towards the end of poverty The Economist


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

"The country that cut poverty the most was China, which in 1980 had the largest number of poor people anywhere. China saw a huge increase in income inequality—but even more growth. Between 1981 and 2010 it lifted a stunning 680m people out poverty—more than the entire current population of Latin America. This cut its poverty rate from 84% in 1980 to about 10% now. China alone accounts for around three quarters of the world’s total decline in extreme poverty over the past 30 years."


Poverty Not always with us The Economist


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




How about as it is defined by The Economist or the World Bank?


Just admit you spoke out of ignorance and move on.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

"World Bank figures show that some 600 million Chinese have been taken out of poverty in the past 30 years."

China s formula to reduce poverty could help developing nations South China Morning Post


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Just admit that you didn't even bother to look at my link to educate yourself about those statistics, because all of that is addressed in my link.  It is even addressed in the snip that I quoted, so I now know that you didn't even bother to read that much.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

Why are you doing this to yourself?


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 11, 2014)

China is an oppressive regime. There is no doubt about. What China is doing to Uighurs is heartening to say the least. International community has to come together and show their solidarity towards Uighurs.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Why are you doing this to yourself?



Why are you defending an oppressive regime that really doesn't give a crap about it's people?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you doing this to yourself?
> ...




Who's "defending"? I'm just informing you about your misconception.


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Why are you defending an oppressive regime that really doesn't give a crap about it's people?



China indeed has done a commendable job in lifting large number of people out of poverty. Its methods are cruel and I do not agree with but you cannot overlook the result.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 13, 2014)

I think it is time for china to deport some of these creatures back to africa.

No one on earth should have to deal with them.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you defending an oppressive regime that really doesn't give a crap about it's people?
> ...





Unkotare said:


> Who's "defending"? I'm just informing you about your misconception.



Funny that you two are singing the praises of China.  

World Report 2014 China Human Rights Watch


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




How do you interpret correcting your misconceptions as "singing praises"? No one here is excusing the PRC's failings. You are being irrational.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



How so?  I'm just posting links and showing that China is not so great.  I think YOU seem to be taking it personally.  What are you Chinese or something?

Also, I'm sure their accomplishments are quite exaggerated, as is the case with MOST communist nations.  They also like to manipulate currency to their advantage.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just posting links and showing that China is not so great.  I think YOU seem to be taking it personally.




Your attempt at the brilliant grade school tactic of simply saying "No, _you're_ doing it!" when uncomfortable with your behavior being examined is really not working here. No one can read this thread and conclude that anyone other than you is "taking it personally."

No one here has said "China is so great." If you insist on reading that into a simple discussion of fact, that is your very significant problem.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Also, if anyone had done any reading, you would see that personal income growth for citizens has NOT kept up with GDP.  See page 125 of this link.  The people of China are STILL VERY POOR.  They are not doing NEARLY as good as in other countries who have not experienced such a sharp incline in their GDP.  This is the case with MOST communist run countries.  The people do not benefit as they should.  

China Overcoming Rural Poverty - Google Books


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> What are you Chinese or something?




There we go. You just passed the "Internet Idiot Test." You are now officially an idiot on the internet. The anti-Semites cry "Whut r U, a Joooo?" the racists proclaim "U must be one-a them n****r lovers!" and YOU do what you just did. Congratulations, internet idiot. Your status has been secured.


And no, I am not Chinese, you idiot.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just posting links and showing that China is not so great.  I think YOU seem to be taking it personally.
> ...



Whatever.  I'm going to keep posting my links and discussing the problems.  I don't believe that the people of China are doing as well as some of you would suggest.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What are you Chinese or something?
> ...



Hey, you can always put me on ignore.  I really couldn't care less.  Now, if you want to act like an adult and discuss the topic without insults, then that's fine.  If not, screw.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What are you Chinese or something?
> ...



LOL!  I think you ARE Chinese, and I'm going to start calling you the China Man just to amuse myself.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




What, and miss your performance?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




There we go, folks. Not just confirming, but _wallowing_ in her crystal-clear status as an internet idiot.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What you talkin' bout China Man?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't believe that the people of China are doing as well as some of you would suggest.




No one has said any of what you seem to be imagining. Read exactly what has been said and respond only to that - with facts, reality, or experience and not whatever emotional seizure you seem to be having.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe that the people of China are doing as well as some of you would suggest.
> ...



I never said you did.  I am addressing the OP.  You have a problem with that China Man?  You are the one taking issue here, yet you cannot negate any of the information I have provided.  Just name calling is all you can do.  That really shows your ability for intelligent debate which is NADA.  Lol!  

Now make like a tree and leave, little China Man.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Now, if you want to act like an adult ....




Oh, is that what you're doing? Hmmm....

Here's a chance for you to show you can do something other than troll: Have you ever been to China? What did you personally see there that made you so irrational about all this? Are your comments based on anything other than a one-time Google search? 

If you are just here to troll, say so now.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Poverty in China - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> The poverty rate in the world's most populous country fell by nearly three-quarters in the last six years, from 26% in 2007 to 7% by 2012, the report by Gallup, a U.S.-based research company, said. [4]
> 
> At the same time, however, income disparities have increased. The growing income inequality is illustrated most clearly by the differences in living standards between the urban, coastal areas and the rural, inland regions. There have also been increases in the inequality of health and education outcomes. Exact statistics are disputed, as there have been reports of China's underestimating the poverty rate.[5]
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> you cannot negate any of the information I have provided.  .



I have supported everything I've said with facts and links to legitimate sources. You are the only one trying to deny reality out of some emotional issue.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if you want to act like an adult ....
> ...



Shut up China Man.  I'm done with you.  I don't have respect for the name calling ninnies.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > you cannot negate any of the information I have provided.  .
> ...



Do me a favor and quit quoting me.  You are beneath me and not worth my time.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I am addressing the OP. .




You most certainly are not. Read the OP again.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Shut up China Man.




I think I told you that I am not Chinese. You remember that, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

From the last wiki link I posted.  Notice the bold sections.  



> China’s growth has been so rapid that virtually every household has benefited significantly, fueling the steep drop in poverty. However, different people have benefited to very different extents, so that *inequality has risen during the reform period. This is true for inequality in household income or consumption, as well as for inequality in important social outcomes such as health status or educational attainment. *Concerning household consumption, the Gini measure of inequality increased from 0.31 at the beginning of reform to 0.45 in 2004. To some extent this rise in inequality is the natural result of the market forces that have generated the strong growth; but *to some extent it is "artificial" in the sense that various government policies exacerbate the tendencies toward higher inequality, rather than mitigate them. *Changes to some policies could halt or even reverse the increasing inequality.[12] (See List of countries by income equality.)
> 
> The Nobel Prize-winning economist Sir Arthur Lewis noted that "development must be inegalitarian because it does not start in every part of the economy at the same time" in 1954. China classically manifests two of the characteristics of development that Lewis had in mind: rising return to education and rural-urban migration. As an underdeveloped country, China began its reform with relatively few highly educated people, and with a small minority of the population (20%) living in cities, where labor productivity was about twice the level as in the countryside.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

IOW, it seems as if China is heavily invested in its more "urban Silicone Valley" type areas but basically ignores the people in the more rural areas who are the MOST needy.  



> In 2009, according to the China’s National Bureau of Statistics, the urban per capita annual income at US$2525 was approximately three times that of the rural per capita annual income.[14] This was the widest income gap recorded since 1978.[14] Urban-biased economic policies adopted by the government contribute to the income disparities. This is also known as the ‘artificial’ result of the rural-urban divide. In terms of the share of investments allotted by the state, urban areas had a larger proportion when compared with rural areas.[15] In the period 1986-1992, investments to urban state-owned enterprises (SOE) accounted for more than 25% of the total government budget.[16] On the other hand, less than 10% of the government budget was allocated to investments in the rural economy in the same period by the state despite the fact that about 73-76% of the total population lived in the rural areas.[16] However, the burden of the inflation caused by the fiscal expansion, which at that time was at a level of approximately 8.5%, was shared by all including the rural population.[16]Such biased allocation of government finances to the urban sector meant that the wages earned by urban workers also include these government fiscal transfers. This is not forgetting the relatively higher proportions of credit loans the government also provided to the urban SOEs in the same period.[16] Meanwhile, the wages earned by the rural workers came mainly from growth in output only.[16] These urban-biased policies reflect the importance of the urban minority to the government relative to the rural majority.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I am addressing the OP. .
> ...



I was trying to, until you butted in like a rude dickhead.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Now this excerpt below reminds me a lot of our school system here in the US, except it is the opposite.  The inner city schools are the poor ones that receive less funding, while the suburban/rural schools are much better funded.  It seems as if this could be a big part of our problem with inner city schools.  I always thought that funding should be distributed equally amongst the schools.  However, this seems to really ANGER conservatives who feel that if they pay higher taxes because of living in a nicer area with nicer schools, then they should be able to retain the BEST as far as education is concerned.  I, however, feel that ALL of our children deserve equal opportunity in education, rich, poor or middle class.  IMO, that belief is going to HURT America in the long-term when it comes to education, thereby leading to more crime and poor people in our country. 



> Education is a prerequisite for the development of human capital which in turn is an important factor in a country’s overall development. Apart from the increasing income inequality, the education sector has long suffered from problems such as funding shortages and unequal allocation of education resources,[20] adding to the disparity between China’s urban and rural life; this was exacerbated by the two track system of government’s approach to education. The first track is government -supported primary education in urban areas and the second is family -supported primary education in the rural areas.[21]
> 
> Rural education has been marginalized by the focus on immediate economic development and the fact that urban education enjoys more attention and investment by the central government.[21] This lack of public funding meant that children of rural families were forced to drop out of school, thus losing the opportunity to further their studies and following the paths of their parents to become low skilled workers with few chances of advancements.[20] This leads to a vicious cycle of poverty. Due to limited educational resources, urban schools were supported by the government while village schools were provided for by the local communities where educational opportunities were possibly constrained depending on local conditions.[21] Thus, there still exist a huge gap in teacher preparation and quality of facilities between rural and urban areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

What China (and the United States) needs to do, IMO, is to fund all schools equally.  This would HELP to break the cycle of poverty.  If you are born into a very poor rural area with no good schools and no opportunities, then the cycle of poverty continues in these areas, which in turn effects crime levels.  I'll bet this has something to do with the dissatisfaction of the Uighurs and other poor people in the more rural areas.  They cannot get good jobs because they lack a good education!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




No you weren't. Why not try now?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> From the last wiki link I posted. ]



Read that part to yourself out loud. Your source is Wikipedia...


........


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> What China (and the United States) needs to do, IMO, is to fund all schools equally.  This would HELP to break the cycle of poverty.  If you are born into a very poor rural area with no good schools and no opportunities, then the cycle of poverty continues in these areas, which in turn effects crime levels.  I'll bet this has something to do with the dissatisfaction of the Uighurs and other poor people in the more rural areas.  They cannot get good jobs because they lack a good education!



First of all, failing schools do not fail because of funding.

Second, the issues with Xinjiang do not stem from a lack of funding to the educational system. It is much more complicated than that.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > From the last wiki link I posted. ]
> ...



Everything is referenced and can be checked.  THAT is what the little number in brackets after each excerpt means.  Duh.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > What China (and the United States) needs to do, IMO, is to fund all schools equally.  This would HELP to break the cycle of poverty.  If you are born into a very poor rural area with no good schools and no opportunities, then the cycle of poverty continues in these areas, which in turn effects crime levels.  I'll bet this has something to do with the dissatisfaction of the Uighurs and other poor people in the more rural areas.  They cannot get good jobs because they lack a good education!
> ...



You are wrong.  Read the links and educate yourself.  You want to take the opinion of the "world bank" though, which deals with strictly the financial aspects and NONE of the finer details.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What exactly is it you think I'm wrong about?


You never answered my question. Have you ever been to China?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Wiki......


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh that's right...you once spoke to someone who went to the Olympics! Quite the expert, you are!


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2014)

Chris L,

There is a difference between Chinese government and Chinese people. Yes, Chinese government is oppressive. It oppresses people in Tibet and Xinjiang. However, Chinese people themselves are a victim of the Chinese government. So it is callous on your part to engage in cruel stereotype by posting those pictures. That kind of tactics can be applied against any culture or people. It is wrong. Please do not do that on this thread. 

Objective of this thread is to highlight the predatory nature of Chinese government. Let us stick to that. Please do not engage in racism against Chinese folks. They are good people.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Chris L,
> 
> There is a difference between Chinese government and Chinese people. Yes, Chinese government is oppressive. It oppresses people in Tibet and Xinjiang. However, Chinese people themselves are a victim of the Chinese government. So it is callous on your part to engage in cruel stereotype by posting those pictures. That kind of tactics can be applied against any culture or people. It is wrong. Please do not do that on this thread.
> 
> Objective of this thread is to highlight the predatory nature of Chinese government. Let us stick to that. Please do not engage in racism against Chinese folks. They are good people.





You will now be accused of fervently advocating Communism. I know it makes no sense, but that seems to be the way she 'thinks.'


----------



## Vikrant (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You will now be accused of fervently advocating Communism. I know it makes no sense, but that seems to be the way she 'thinks.'



LOL. 

Yes, I am bracing for it. But, I am hoping she will be kinder to me because I exercised great caution in voicing my disagreement with some of her posts.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Chris L,
> 
> There is a difference between Chinese government and Chinese people. Yes, Chinese government is oppressive. It oppresses people in Tibet and Xinjiang. However, Chinese people themselves are a victim of the Chinese government. So it is callous on your part to engage in cruel stereotype by posting those pictures. That kind of tactics can be applied against any culture or people. It is wrong. Please do not do that on this thread.
> 
> Objective of this thread is to highlight the predatory nature of Chinese government. Let us stick to that. Please do not engage in racism against Chinese folks. They are good people.



That was a joke and done to annoy the other rude poster.  It has nothing to do with racism.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You will now be accused of fervently advocating Communism. I know it makes no sense, but that seems to be the way she 'thinks.'
> ...



Yes, I don't appreciate being called an "idiot" or other such names.  If someone is going to treat me like that, then they had better expect to get it back 2 fold.  

That is why I'm just ignoring China Man.  I don't even use the ignore function for China Man because his posts are so insignificant and inconsequential.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 13, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Obviously, you don't understand what "referencing" means either.  Here is where all of the information I posted from Wiki was gleaned.  Tardo.  

*References[edit]*

*Jump up^* "China - New Global Poverty Estimates". World Bank.
*Jump up^*Poverty And Inequality Database Data The World Bank DataBank - Create Widgets or Advanced Reports and Share
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Anup Shah, 2010 Poverty Around The World Global Issues
*Jump up^* edition.cnn.com/2013/12/24/business/china-poverty-report
*Jump up^* Park, Albert; Wangb, Sangui (2001). "China's poverty statistics"._China Economic Review_ *12* (4): 384–398. doi:10.1016/S1043-951X(01)00066-9.
*Jump up^* http://china.usc.edu/App_Images/Dollar.pdf
*Jump up^* UNICEF and U.N. Human Development Report, 'Human and income poverty'
*Jump up^* Lardy, Nicholas R., 2001. The Economic Future of China.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Dollar, David R., Wei, Shang-Jin, 2006. Das Wasted Kapital. IMF Working Paper.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Ravallion, Martin, and Shaohua Chen, 2005. China’s (Uneven) Progress Against Poverty. Journal of Development Economics.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Dollar, David R., Hallward-Driemeier, Mary, Mengistae, Taye, 2005. Investment Climate and Firm Performance in Developing Economies. Economic Development and Cultural Change 54(1), 1-31.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Eastman, R. and M. Lipton, 2004. Rural and Urban Income Inequality and Poverty: Does Convergence between Sectors Offset Divergence within Them? in G. A. Cornea, ed., Inequality, Growth and Poverty in an Era of Liberalization and Globalization, Oxford U. Press, 112-141.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ _*d*_ Knight, J.; Li, S.; Song, L. (March 2004). _The Rural-Urban Divide and the Evolution of Political Economy in China_. Retrieved 12 September 2011.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Fu, Jing (2 March 2010). "Urban-rural income gap widest since reform". _China Daily_. Retrieved 14 September 2011.
*Jump up^* Knight, J. (1999). _The rural-urban divide: economic disparities and interactions in China_. United States, New York: Oxford University. p. 8.ISBN 0-19-829330-5.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ _*d*_ _*e*_ Yang, Dennis, T. (May 1999). "Urban-Biased Policies and Rising Income Inequality in China". _The American Economic Review_*89* (2): 306–310. doi:10.1257/aer.89.2.306. Retrieved 16 September 2011.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Canaves, Sky (13 April 2009). "Facts About Poverty in China Challenge Conventional Wisdom". _The Wall Street Journal_. Retrieved 14 September 2011.
*Jump up^* Hussain, Athar (January 2003). "Urban Poverty in China: Measurement, Patterns and policies". _Socio-Economic Security Series_. International Labour Office, Geneva. Retrieved 9 March 2011.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Zhao, J. G. (2000). "Analysis of the Overemployment in SOEs". In Y. Wang and A. Chen. _China’s Labour Market and Problems of Employment_. Southwestern University of Finance and Economics Press. pp. 615–625.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ _*d*_ http://www.peerchina.org/about/project-background
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Unequal Primary Education Opportunities in Rural and Urban China
*Jump up^* Unequal Primary Education Opportunities in Rural and Urban China
*Jump up^* China vows to improve teacher quality in rural areas - People s Daily Online
*Jump up^* Rural students left behind
*Jump up^* http://www.newsweek.com/2010/08/21/the-rural-poor-are-shut-out-of-china-s-top-schools.html
*Jump up^* Sicular, T., X. Yue, B. Gustafsson, and S. Li, 2007. The Urban-Rural Income Gap and Inequality in China, Review of Income and Wealth, 53(1): 93-126.
*Jump up^* Ding, Chengri and Gerrit Knaap, 'Urban Land Policy Reform in China', Land Lines: April 2003, Volume 15, Number 2.
*Jump up^* Congressional Executive Commission on China, 2010 Annual Report. 10 Oct 2010, pp 41-42
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Dollar, David and Bert Hofman, forthcoming. Intergovernmental Fiscal Reforms, Expenditure Assignment, and Governance. In, Jiwei Lou and Shuilin Wang, eds., China: Public Finance for a Harmonious Society
*Jump up^* http://www.landesa.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/landesa-factsheet-china.pdf
*Jump up^* Landesa Research Report 2010 Findings from 17-Province China Survey
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Barro, Robert J., Lee, Jong-Wha, 2000. International Data on Educational Attainment: Updates and Implications. NBER Working Paper No. 7911.
*Jump up^* Zhang, Junsen, Yaohui Zhao, Albert Park, and Xiaoqing Song, 2005. Economic Returns to Schooling in Urban China, 1988-2001. Journal of Comparative Economics 33: 730-752.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't appreciate being called an "idiot" ...




Then maybe you should stop being an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2014)

Wiki.... "I talked to a person who watched the Olympics"....priceless....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't appreciate being called an "idiot" ...
> ...



Every time you post, you demonstrate what a moron you are.  See all of the references above.  It's not my fault you don't understand the process of referencing data.  It means that all of the information contained in the wiki document I posted was taken from those references listed above.  The information has been confirmed as being correct through checking out the references.  What are you doing here?  You don't know anything about having a debate apparently.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




You have no experience with the topic, you dismiss real facts and legitimate sources, and your only reference is to Wiki-areyoufuckingkiddingme-pedia and some guy you spoke to once who went to the Olympics. When pressed, you resort to posting 'cute' photos intended as some kind of misplaced racial antagonism. Who is being a moron?


----------

